# MAJESTICS CC NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC ∙



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: THATS RIGHT GET READY FOR THE NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC,,,AT VETERANS STADIUM,IN LONG BEACH CA,,,,,,SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS,,$$$$$$$$CAR HOP SPONSORED BY REDS HYDRAULICS$$$$$$$$$$$ I WILL POST FLIER IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 1 2006, 12:07 PM~6485002
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

the super show of picnics,over $1000.00 in hop money


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: HOPEFULLY IT DONT RAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Rich, I just got back from the stadium talking to Bob Johnson. They said you guys were already set up for Jan 1. I sure hope it doesn't rain on you guys again.

Much luck.

I'll spread the word. 

Victor The Trophy Guy  
310-938-9400

Trophies * Dash Plaques and more.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

is there going to be a wagon class there??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Nov 1 2006, 04:08 PM~6486700
> *Big Rich, I just got back from the stadium talking to Bob Johnson.  They said you guys were already set up for Jan 1.  I sure hope it doesn't rain on you guys again.
> 
> Much luck.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 1 2006, 04:41 PM~6486910
> *is there going to be a wagon class there??
> *


there aint no classes ,its a picnic and hop  so bring your bbqs and tents,no charcoal grilles  or spikes on the floors,,,,,,,,,,,,also it will be $10.00 per vehicle


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Dope...gonna be Crackin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

TO ALL THE HATERS WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN SERVING. WERE STARTING THE NEW YEAR GOOD AGAIN


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 1 2006, 06:52 PM~6487299
> *Dope...gonna be Crackin!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR A LITTLE RAIN BUT NOT BAD!!!CAN'T WAIT :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah homies streetstyle c.c. will be there thats just down the street............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE MAJESTICS ALWAY PUT IT DOWN*


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

DEFINATELY THE SUPER SHOW OF PICNICS!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BELIEVE THAT    :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

will be there..


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

we'll be there..


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

if Nim goes I'mma try to come with him


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

the cash pot is growing per category ,stay tuned and get those hoppers ready ,big payoffs,,thanks to red hydraulics :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

cant wait!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

got a flyer for the website?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 2 2006, 02:07 PM~6492694
> *got a flyer for the website?
> *


COMING SOON


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah STYLISTICS CC will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Nov 1 2006, 01:05 PM~6486009
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


Well if your going i guess i am to..... :uh: 























:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Nov 2 2006, 05:09 PM~6493754
> *Well if your going i guess i am to..... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS A CANT MISS!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE HOMMIE, FOR ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I GUESS WE'LL BE THERE SENSE THERE AINT NOTHING ELSE GOIN ON THAT DAY  

























J/K FOCKERZ YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 2 2006, 05:37 PM~6494508
> *I GUESS WE'LL BE THERE SENSE THERE AINT NOTHING ELSE GOIN ON THAT DAY
> J/K FOCKERZ  YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Strictly Family will be representing.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Good Times OC will be there


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

night crowd will be there, with my impala and my wife with her caddy


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

The Family can't wait for another great picnic homie....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 2 2006, 08:09 PM~6495325
> *Good Times OC will be there
> *


along with the valley chapter also .....GOOD TIMES (SFV) we reppin big 2007 ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

* ~KINGS OF KINGS~ *  WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> along with the valley chapter also .....GOOD TIMES (SFV) we reppin big 2007 ...
> [/quote)
> dont forget the vegas chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

update on car hop,,,,

1st pl single pump .$1000.00
1st pl double pump .$1000.00
1st place radical.$1000.00


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2006, 10:43 PM~6498539
> *update on car hop,,,,
> 
> 1st pl single pump .$1000.00
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2006, 11:43 PM~6498539
> *update on car hop,,,,
> 
> 1st pl single pump .$1000.00
> ...


BALLER :biggrin: I should make pimpolds bring out the Caddy for this one :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## the colombian (Aug 11, 2006)

big rich hit me up i have a question


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> > along with the valley chapter also .....GOOD TIMES (SFV) we reppin big 2007 ...
> > [/quote)
> > dont forget the vegas chapter :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

yo...ELITE C.C. gonna be representing!!!

Cant miss this Super Picnic~~~~


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2006, 10:43 PM~6498539
> *update on car hop,,,,
> 
> 1st pl single pump .$1000.00
> ...


whats the lockup height for singles and doubles?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 4 2006, 11:24 AM~6503031
> *whats the lockup height for singles and doubles?
> *


WE LL HAVE THAT INFO UP SOON :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

click here then select slideshow!!

LOTS OF PICS FROM LAST YEAR RIGHT HERE OFF VOL.2 :biggrin: MUCH LUV BIG M


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 4 2006, 10:53 PM~6505617
> *click here then select slideshow!!
> 
> AND 2007 *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks mama LA is where it all started - thems the pioneers of this sport!! all the clubs down there are impressive with club luv , the cars and all the good peeps


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ROLLERZ - HATS OFF 2 U TOO. SAY HIGH TO BIG TONY IN THE LA CHAPTER 4 ME!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Nov 5 2006, 05:32 AM~6505824
> *AND 2007
> *


don't forget braxtons light blue 61 swingin like a motha


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2006, 10:43 PM~6498539
> *update on car hop,,,,
> 
> 1st pl single pump .$1000.00
> ...


Hmmmm This Should be pretty interresting hno: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

man i hope i can make it this year cause LONG BEACH is my hometown..u guys could bet on it REAL 4 LIFE C.C will be there.......


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

ANY PERFORMERS RICH LET ME KNOW WHATS UP!!!I ALSO NEED A BOOTH FOR MY CUZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Nov 5 2006, 11:11 PM~6511566
> *ANY PERFORMERS RICH LET ME KNOW WHATS UP!!!I ALSO NEED A BOOTH FOR MY CUZ! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

FOR ANY ONE INTERESTED VENDORS BOOTH ARE AVAILABLE ,PM FOR INFO :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 09:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lemme do some math and I'll get back with you


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 6 2006, 08:34 PM~6517564
> *lemme do some math and I'll get back with you
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 5 2006, 10:05 AM~6507353
> *ROLLERZ -  HATS OFF 2 U TOO. SAY HIGH TO BIG TONY IN THE LA CHAPTER 4 ME!
> *


SURE WILL IS THAT THE CADDY HE GOT FROM YOU?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 07:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Nov 7 2006, 12:48 PM~6522352
> *SURE WILL IS THAT THE CADDY HE GOT FROM YOU?
> *


u know it


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

LA CARTEL WIL BE IN THA HOUSE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

FLIERS WILL BE OUT IN CIRCULATION BY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LUV THE SIGNATURE BIG RICH!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 7 2006, 04:31 PM~6523399
> *LUV THE SIGNATURE BIG RICH!!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 1 2006, 09:14 AM~6484369
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: THATS RIGHT GET READY FOR THE NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC,,,AT VETERANS STADIUM,IN LONG BEACH CA,,,,,,SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS,,$$$$$$$$CAR HOP SPONSORED BY REDS HYDRAULICS$$$$$$$$$$$ I WILL POST FLIER IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


AAaaaAAAAHHHHH shit!!!! same spot! :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA BIG RICH,U KNOW WE GOTS YOUR BACK HOMIE! MIGHTY FINE WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: i will be there for sure thats my hometown :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57+Nov 7 2006, 04:37 PM~6523449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

You know rain or shin the FAMILY will be out there reppin with Majestics...


----------



## double c majestic (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 2 2006, 05:18 PM~6493829
> *:biggrin:
> *


yes well im going if your going an u no this man


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WE CAME FROM PHX TO THE SHOW AND WAS TREATED REAL NICE BY THE MAJESTICS C.C THAT WAS COOL I TOOK MY SON'S THEY LOVED IT I TOOK MY BROWN 63 AND JUMPED IT HAD A BLAST ...... BIG ED FRANK'S HYDRO'S (SPIRIT C.C ).


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 8 2006, 12:20 PM~6528657
> *WE CAME FROM PHX TO THE SHOW AND WAS TREATED REAL NICE BY THE MAJESTICS C.C THAT WAS COOL I TOOK MY SON'S THEY LOVED IT I TOOK MY BROWN 63 AND JUMPED IT HAD A BLAST ......    BIG ED FRANK'S HYDRO'S (SPIRIT C.C ).
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'll be their this year can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 7 2006, 03:27 AM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm so no charcoal grills?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 8 2006, 03:59 PM~6530317
> *damm so no charcoal grills?
> 
> *


the stadium dont allow it,never has,you got plenty of time to pick one up though :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I was there last year...be there again this year too...here's some pics I took...will post more later...


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: hey rich someone told me they might start a majestics chapter out here in vegas?do u know anything about that? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Nov 9 2006, 12:38 AM~6533391
> *:biggrin: hey rich someone told me they might start a majestics chapter out here in vegas?do u know anything about that? :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN THE WORKS :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2006, 08:47 PM~6532180
> *I was there last year...be there again this year too...here's some pics I took...will post more later...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2006, 11:55 PM~6533446
> *ITS IN THE WORKS :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: hope it happens :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Nov 9 2006, 01:01 AM~6533470
> *:biggrin: hope it happens :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THE FAMILY WILL BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING S.F.C.C.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Nov 9 2006, 01:38 AM~6533391
> *:biggrin: hey rich someone told me they might start a majestics chapter out here in vegas?do u know anything about that? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Nov 9 2006, 11:51 AM~6535569
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 08:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

* :thumbsup: Nice, you know <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A's Finest is going  *</span>


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 9 2006, 04:20 PM~6537288
> * :thumbsup: Nice, you know <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A's Finest is going   </span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 08:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THE BEST PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TRAFFIC WILL BE OUT THERE 2 SUPPORT!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT 2 C BIG WALLY DOG!!!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

<span style='color:blue'>not lowriding :thumbsup: 

what up Rich?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't wait homie... It going to be off the hook homie...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2006, 12:45 PM~6535524
> *THE FAMILY WILL BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING S.F.C.C.
> *


thats right, representin SEMPER FI CAR CLUB  

whats up big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

last year pics :biggrin:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Rich the first flyer looks better :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Nov 7 2006, 03:26 PM~6523012
> *LA CARTEL WIL BE IN THA HOUSE
> *


yea again not lifted :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2006, 08:47 PM~6532180
> *I was there last year...be there again this year too...here's some pics I took...will post more later...
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD AS PICTURE HOMIE IT LOOKS GOOD THATS MY OLD CUTLASS PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE BAD ASS LIMITED CC


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Da (818) will be there 4 sure.....


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 11 2006, 04:41 PM~6548619
> *hey Rich the first flyer looks better :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 10 2006, 09:01 PM~6545077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

me and Pimpoldscutlass might might come on out


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 12 2006, 01:23 PM~6552753
> *me and Pimpoldscutlass might might come on out
> *


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

whats the rules for the hoppers for single double and radical?need to know so we wont get ROB like last year. :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 12 2006, 02:19 PM~6553027
> *whats the rules for the hoppers for single double and radical?need to know so we wont get ROB like last year. :angry:
> *


CALL REDS


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

HEY RICH WE SHOULD HAVE A LIL GROUP PICTURE THAT DAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Nov 13 2006, 02:37 PM~6559932
> *HEY RICH WE SHOULD HAVE A LIL GROUP PICTURE THAT DAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY will be out there 4 Sure .....
Doing things FAMILY STYLE....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WILL BE THIER GOODTIMES EAST LOS...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 14 2006, 12:58 AM~6563843
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Rich...
When the party??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 14 2006, 01:00 AM~6563847
> *Sup Rich...
> When the party??
> *


december 16,rain or shine at my pad :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

sup Big Rich? See u dec 16 homie...u know Strictly Family will be there!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 14 2006, 02:41 PM~6567257
> *sup Big Rich? See u dec 16 homie...u know Strictly Family will be there!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2006, 12:57 AM~6563840
> *WILL BE THIER GOODTIMES EAST LOS...
> *


DONT 4GET...OTHER CHAPTERS :biggrin: 
(SFV)
(SIN CITY)
(ORANGE COUNTY)


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 14 2006, 10:56 AM~6565810
> *december 16,rain or shine at my pad :biggrin:
> *


PM me the address...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 14 2006, 10:02 PM~6570176
> *DONT 4GET...OTHER CHAPTERS :biggrin:
> (SFV)
> (SIN CITY)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 10 2006, 09:01 PM~6545077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2006, 07:25 PM~6576814
> *:cheesy:
> *


TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 14 2006, 08:02 PM~6570176
> *DONT 4GET...OTHER CHAPTERS :biggrin:
> (SFV)
> (SIN CITY)
> ...


WHOS BRINGING THE TAMALES AND BEER :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 15 2006, 11:05 PM~6578163
> *WHOS BRINGING THE TAMALES AND BEER :biggrin:
> *


THE QUESTION IS WHOS BRING THE MENUDO...


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 15 2006, 10:45 PM~6578754
> *THE QUESTION IS WHOS BRING THE MENUDO...
> *



:biggrin: I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Nov 16 2006, 01:18 AM~6579172
> *:biggrin: I WILL :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

the real question is????????who wants to pitch in for la tambora,,,,,,,,,,,we can all pitch in and get a tamborazo,,bring in the new year the right way :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 16 2006, 02:56 PM~6583144
> *the real question is????????who wants to pitch in for la tambora,,,,,,,,,,,we can all pitch in and get a tamborazo,,bring in the new year the right way :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: THATS A MUST


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 15 2006, 10:45 PM~6578754
> *THE QUESTION IS WHOS BRING THE MENUDO...
> *


DONT FOR GET THE ASPRIN AND CLAMATO


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:     :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Nov 18 2006, 05:26 PM~6595918
> *:biggrin:          :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 08:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PUT IT DOWN BIG RICH !!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

have a happy thanksgiving from the LAs Finest C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

the big "M" always putting it down for the first


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 22 2006, 02:17 PM~6618804
> *the big "M" always putting it down for the first
> *


charge him double rich for being a kiss ass :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 22 2006, 02:32 PM~6618936
> *charge him double rich for being a kiss ass :biggrin:
> *


better yet we ll charge you triple for being an instigator :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2006, 02:48 PM~6619065
> *better yet we ll charge you triple for being an instigator :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good looking out rich


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU FROM STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving on Behalf of Strictly Family Car Club..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Nov 22 2006, 04:48 PM~6619065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andale pendejo lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 23 2006, 12:40 PM~6624653
> *andale pendejo lmfao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 619mikey (Oct 6, 2006)

sd will be in the house!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 10 2006, 09:01 PM~6545077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

FOR ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING DOWN MOTEL 6 ,,,,,IS ABOUT 10 MINUTES AWAY



Los Angeles - Bellflower #1052
SR 91/Artesia Freeway at Downey Avenue
Bellflower, CA 90706 
(562) 531-3933


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2006, 10:28 AM~6638691
> *FOR ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING  DOWN MOTEL 6 ,,,,,IS ABOUT 10 MINUTES AWAY
> Los Angeles - Bellflower #1052
> SR 91/Artesia Freeway at Downey Avenue
> ...



:biggrin: thats good that i got like 10 places i can crash in. :biggrin: 

cause long beach is my hometown
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Nov 26 2006, 01:56 PM~6639307
> *:biggrin: thats good that i got like 10 places i can crash in. :biggrin:
> 
> cause long beach is my hometown
> ...


ok


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: I'll try 2 be out there 2 reprsent DELEGATION central valley


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

TO THE TOP Cuz the spot will be HOTT


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FO-SHO!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 24 2006, 12:33 PM~6629751
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2006, 11:28 AM~6638691
> *FOR ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING  DOWN MOTEL 6 ,,,,,IS ABOUT 10 MINUTES AWAY
> Los Angeles - Bellflower #1052
> SR 91/Artesia Freeway at Downey Avenue
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2006, 11:28 AM~6638691
> *FOR ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING  DOWN MOTEL 6 ,,,,,IS ABOUT 10 MINUTES AWAY
> Los Angeles - Bellflower #1052
> SR 91/Artesia Freeway at Downey Avenue
> ...


oh shit you guys throwin a hotel party the night before to dam    

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/p 

whaz crackin big rich


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 28 2006, 12:25 PM~6652414
> *oh shit you guys throwin a hotel party the night before to dam
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/p
> ...


yes were throwing a big new years party at the century club


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 08:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!BEEN GOING THE LAST THREE YEARS, IT REALLY DO BE CRACKIN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Nov 29 2006, 09:05 AM~6658890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

DAM ONLY FOUR WEEKS AWAY CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yup


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

NY GETTIN READY TO PUT IT DOWN AGAIN! JUST TELL SCOTT TO MAKE THE CHECK PAYABLE TO THE KINGOFNY! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 29 2006, 10:38 PM~6663819
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up you got something for new years were ready pull up :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Dec 3 2006, 08:34 PM~6687584
> *whats  up you got something for new years were ready pull up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 4 2006, 07:28 AM~6690188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

will bethere


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 04:11 PM~6700399
> *will bethere
> *


x2 so will we.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiNeareWETandpiNK (Dec 6, 2006)

i went to one of the majestic new year picnics eight years ago and it was an awsome ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

three ways left homie :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiNeareWETandpiNK_@Dec 6 2006, 10:29 AM~6706849
> *i went to one of the majestic new year picnics eight years ago and it was an awsome ...
> *


STILL THE BEST WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2006, 12:52 PM~6722583
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 07:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF THE PIC NIC WASNT GOING TO BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE, HERE'S ONE MORE REASON TO BE THERE. JUST FINISH MY SECOND MEETING THIS WEEK WITH REPRESENATIVES FROM THE RADIO STATION

*93.5 K-DAY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE GIVING OUT PRIZES, LIVE SHOUT-OUTS AND MORE. THE KDAY STREET TEAM WILL BE REPPIN FOR THE BIG M*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

NOTHING BETTER THAN OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> IF THE PIC NIC WASNT GOING TO BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE, HERE'S ONE MORE REASON TO BE THERE. JUST FINISH MY SECOND MEETING THIS WEEK WITH REPRESENATIVES FROM THE RADIO STATION
> 
> *93.5 K-DAY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE GIVING OUT PRIZES, LIVE SHOUT-OUTS AND MORE. THE KDAY STREET TEAM WILL BE REPPIN FOR THE BIG M*
> [/b]


ITS THE PLACE TO BE FOR NEW YEARS  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 9 2006, 11:41 AM~6729631
> *:biggrin:
> ITS THE PLACE TO BE FOR NEW YEARS   :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


That's why DISTINGUISHED will be there! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

ttt ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 9 2006, 06:34 PM~6731998
> *That's why DISTINGUISHED will be there! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

L.A.'s 99
mobile service will be giving out a full audio system..with install that day....big raffel....call Leo 323-321-4400 for more info.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SINGLE PUMP :

35" MAXIMUM LOCKUP (MEASURED TO BOTTOM BUMPER)

SHOCKS

COMPLETE CAR (FRONT/REAR BUMPERS REQUIRED)

CHAINS OK

DOUBLE PUMP:

40" MAXIMUM LOCKUP (MEASURED TO BOTTOM BUMPER)

SHOCKS AT STOCK LOCATION

COMPLETE CAR (FRONT/REAR BUMPERS REQUIRED)

CHAINS OK

RADICAL:

NO DOUBLE SWITCH

NO FLIPPING CAR


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

Does anybody know the address so I can map quest it?
oops never mind was'nt paying attention its on the back of the flyer my bad!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: almost.......time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 9 2006, 11:41 AM~6729631
> *:biggrin:
> ITS THE PLACE TO BE FOR NEW YEARS   :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


must agree


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey guys can solo riders go to


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2006, 08:25 AM~6754014
> *hey guys can solo riders go to
> *


yes,everyone wlcome


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 13 2006, 11:38 AM~6755192
> *yes,everyone wlcome
> *


even us hung over fools :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 13 2006, 09:17 PM~6757893
> *even us hung over fools  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I NEED A BOOTH....... HOW MUCH......"HARD IN DA PAINT"STREET RIDAS DVD DEBUT @ THE VETERANS........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 14 2006, 11:35 AM~6760533
> *I NEED A BOOTH....... HOW MUCH......"HARD IN DA PAINT"STREET RIDAS DVD DEBUT @ THE VETERANS........
> *


$150.0o call number on flier to reserve


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 14 2006, 12:36 PM~6760539
> *$150.0o call number on flier to reserve
> *


THANX HOMIE.. WEST GOOD WIT CHA ?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 14 2006, 11:39 AM~6760560
> *THANX HOMIE.. WEST GOOD WIT CHA ?
> *


just getting ready for the first


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lets hope for better weather this year :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION C.C WILL BE THERE WITH LOS ANGELES C.C 2 KICK OFF THE NEW YEAR  :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 14 2006, 07:38 PM~6762166
> *lets hope for better weather this year  :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S FA DAMN SURE.... RAIN OR SHINE FUCK IT.. THATS OUR NATIONAL HOLIDAY..

IN JAPAN THEY DIP IN THE RAIN LIKE A MUHTHA FUCKA....


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 14 2006, 07:38 PM~6762166
> *lets hope for better weather this year  :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S FA DAMN SURE.... RAIN OR SHINE FUCK IT.. THATS OUR NATIONAL HOLIDAY..

IN JAPAN THEY DIP IN THE RAIN LIKE A MUHTHA FUCKA....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 15 2006, 08:56 AM~6765254
> *THAT'S FA DAMN SURE.... RAIN OR SHINE FUCK IT.. THATS OUR NATIONAL HOLIDAY..
> 
> IN JAPAN THEY DIP IN THE RAIN LIKE A MUHTHA FUCKA....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 15 2006, 08:39 PM~6768239
> *:cheesy:
> *


RAIN OR SHINE WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

lol.. this compton iv life foo is lyin AGAIN... :uh: 

HIS DVDS ARE ALREADY AVAILABLE... 

DEL AMO AND COMPTON SWAPMEET HAS THEM ALREADY....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Dec 17 2006, 04:05 AM~6772739
> *lol.. this compton iv life foo is lyin AGAIN...  :uh:
> 
> HIS DVDS ARE ALREADY AVAILABLE...
> ...


 :0


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 14 2006, 07:33 PM~6762395
> * DELEGATION C.C WILL BE THERE WITH LOS ANGELES C.C 2 KICK OFF THE NEW YEAR   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 15 2006, 11:30 PM~6769075
> *RAIN OR SHINE WE'LL BE THERE
> *


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Dec 16 2006, 09:05 PM~6772739
> *lol.. this compton iv life foo is lyin AGAIN...  :uh:
> 
> HIS DVDS ARE ALREADY AVAILABLE...
> ...


 MY SHIT IS AT THE DEL AMO AND COMPTON.. I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU ON ME SO TUFF.. DON'T HATE CUZ YOU NOT DOIN WHAT IM DOIN..
"STOCK RIDERS" WHERE THE FUCK IS THE DAYTONS AT ? 

STOCK IS COOL IF IT'S UNDA 30,000 MILES.. DAT REGAL IS LOOKIN LIKE YOU JUST BOUGHT IT FROM THE IMPOUND....PAINT JOB FROM EARL SCHIEB...NEED A HEAD GASKET..LIFTERS SOUND LIKE A TYPE WRITER....CIGARETTE BURN IN THE HEADLINER...6X9'S LAYIN ON THE BACK SEAT...

BUT LET ME GET OUT THE HOMIES THREAD ON GETTIN ON YOU..

TRY TO GET ON ME CUZ ERR THANG I TOUCH BE BOMB SUCKA...AND HOT..WATCH OUT FOR ME THIS SUMMER...MAYBE I MIGHT BUY YOU SOME LACES OR SOME L.A. WIRES IF YOU BE GOOD.....


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition+Dec 16 2006, 09:05 PM~6772739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU BROKE TO ME..HA HA HA HA

G.R. WAS NOT ON CARD THIS MONTH YOU WAS FORCED TO SALE THAT SHIT..BACK IN 2005..AND IT STILL LOOKS THE SAME .....

YOU DONE MOUTHED OFF , RIDING SOMEBODY'S BAND WAGON...AND I GOT YA SELF IN SOME INTERNET SHIT.....


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400
L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2006, 07:27 PM~6517500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400
L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400
will be at Kool aid's Booth!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> [/qu
> 
> NICE RICH.. YOU GOT THE WHOLE WORLD IN YA HANDS............


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400
over at kool aids booth!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## cali swanger (Aug 14, 2005)

its all about juiced rides. but who was the homie hopping that blazer. the one that had air bags. that shit was hittin. then one of the bags blew up. yall remember that shit? that shit was hittin crazy for a air bag set up.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

been workin on the ride day and night all week so i can have somethin to cruise out there on the 1st, hopefully itll be straight by then


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 18 2006, 11:39 PM~6783977
> *been workin on the ride day and night all week so  i can have somethin to cruise out there on the 1st, hopefully itll be straight by then
> *


thats firme homie :cheesy:


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

What time does it start?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by newtech27_@Dec 20 2006, 11:25 AM~6791909
> *What time does it start?
> *


7 am


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

it will not rain that day i just got the scoop :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 20 2006, 01:29 PM~6792687
> *it will  not rain  that day  i just got  the scoop  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Big Rich, but what time does it end? Depending on how things go the night before 7am might be kicking me in the ass


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by newtech27_@Dec 20 2006, 01:42 PM~6792786
> *Thanks Big Rich, but what time does it end? Depending on how things go the night before 7am might be kicking me in the ass
> *


til the wheels fall off


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

fuck yeah


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

*vendoor booth are still available,,,,,,,,,,,,,hit me up for info!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 20 2006, 04:59 PM~6793304
> *vendoor booth are still available,,,,,,,,,,,,,hit me up for info!!
> *


i need 1 :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 20 2006, 02:59 PM~6793304
> *vendoor booth are still available,,,,,,,,,,,,,hit me up for info!!
> *


I FUNNA SELL BOLOGNA SAMMICHES :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 20 2006, 03:35 PM~6793557
> *I FUNNA SELL BOLOGNA SAMMICHES :biggrin:
> *


i bet you are :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

IM TRYIN TO PUSH THESE DVD'S SO I CAN GET ONE.. HOPE IT AINT TOO LATE...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 20 2006, 04:13 PM~6793736
> *IM TRYIN TO PUSH THESE DVD'S SO I CAN GET ONE.. HOPE IT AINT TOO LATE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 20 2006, 05:13 PM~6793736
> *IM TRYIN TO PUSH THESE DVD'S SO I CAN GET ONE.. HOPE IT AINT TOO LATE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 20 2006, 04:13 PM~6793736
> *IM TRYIN TO PUSH THESE DVD'S SO I CAN GET ONE.. HOPE IT AINT TOO LATE...
> 
> 
> ...


TRYIN TO SHOW OFF A LIL SKILLS....

HOW YALL LIKE...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

what time is everyone hopping at.
i gotta make sure to have a good wake up time


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

what time is everyone hopping at.
i gotta make sure to have a good wake up time


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 20 2006, 06:35 PM~6793557
> *I FUNNA SELL BOLOGNA SAMMICHES :biggrin:
> *


gimme mine with some goverment cheese :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 20 2006, 11:45 PM~6795861
> *TRYIN TO SHOW OFF A LIL SKILLS....
> 
> HOW YALL LIKE...
> *


YOU GOT SKILLS HOMIE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 21 2006, 07:02 AM~6796641
> *gimme mine with some goverment cheese :cheesy:
> *


MIGHT AS WELL CHEW ON A TIRE :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP IT HOMIE


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

ttt will be there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 21 2006, 09:56 PM~6801429
> *MIGHT AS WELL CHEW ON A TIRE  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha u a fool eli


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Dec 21 2006, 12:55 AM~6795895
> *what time is everyone hopping at.
> i gotta make sure to have a good wake up time
> *


fuck sleep


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

see u guys next week
http://i18.tinypic.com/48hlgn4.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 22 2006, 08:35 PM~6807614
> *fuck sleep
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 22 2006, 08:35 PM~6807614
> *fuck sleep
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR WISHING MERRY CHRISTMAS AND DISTINGUISHED C. C. WISHES GOODTIMES C.C. AND ALL OTHER CLUBS ASWELL AS SOLO RIDERS THE SAME. ***** MERRY X-MAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR****


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW!!!!! AT 2AM.
LIKE YOU ALREADY SAID, FUCK SLEEP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 22 2006, 01:05 AM~6802626
> *hahaha u a fool eli
> *


WHAT TIME YOU GUYS ROLLIN ?


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

WE WILL PROBABLY B THERE AT AROUND 4 OR 5AM. IF THAT QUESTION WAS 4 ME! U?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400
will be at the kool aid hydro booth


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

MAN MAJESTIC PICINICS ALLWAYS A BLAST ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 20 2006, 02:29 PM~6792687
> *it will  not rain  that day  i just got  the scoop  :biggrin:
> *


we b there rain or shine just like last years :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 24 2006, 04:56 PM~6817190
> *we b there rain or shine just like last years :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEP THAT'S THE WAY TRUE RIDERS ROLL :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 21 2006, 11:56 PM~6801429
> *MIGHT AS WELL CHEW ON A TIRE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Rich I might be there in the area so I might make it


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Dec 26 2006, 06:56 AM~6826549
> *Rich I might be there in the area so I might make it
> *


KOOL


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400
will be at the kool aid hydro booth


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Together C.C. will be in the house New Years Day! Much Love!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 23 2006, 12:51 AM~6808504
> *WHAT TIME YOU GUYS ROLLIN ?
> *


leaving the valle at 4:30 - 5 am


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ALMOST THERE


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*ALL TRUUCHA DVD VOL'S WILL BE $10 EACH AT THE PICNIC !!!!!!!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 27 2006, 11:13 PM~6840063
> *ALL TRUUCHA DVD VOL'S WILL BE $10 EACH AT THE PICNIC !!!!!!!!
> *


what about people wishing they were at the picnic...but are still far away.... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

never been to one.
yeah fuck sleep then.
ill be cool.
haha cant wait!!!!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE FILMING THE SHOW PUTTING OUT THE HOP LIKE NO OTHER DVD IN TOWN, ALL ON O.G.RIDER # 17 BUY THE END OF JANUARY BE OUT ON DVD AND SHOTTING THE COVER THAT DAY . SEE YOU ALL THERE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TWO YOU ALL.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 27 2006, 05:58 PM~6839173
> *leaving the valle at 4:30 - 5 am
> *


DAM I BETTER SET MY ALARM IN EVERY ROOM SO I GET UP :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*AWW AN DON'T FORGET VOLUME # 25 WILL BE RELEASED AT THE END OF JANUARY WITH A BONUS DVD OF THE SUPER SHOW IN JAPAN THAT I FILMED,, GOING PLACES NO OTHER LOWRIDER DVD HAS GONE * :0 
*
OOO AN DON'T FORGET THE TRUUCHA UNCENSORED DVD COMING IN MARCH 2007,,,,, 3 DVD'S IN 2 MONTHS,,,,,,,,, *


*OFTEN IMITATED BUT NEVER DUPLICATED NO MATTER HOW HARD THEY TRY*


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 27 2006, 11:06 PM~6840518
> *DAM I BETTER SET MY ALARM IN EVERY ROOM SO I GET UP  :biggrin:
> *


Eli, i'll be their friday night camping out if anyone wants to show up.. i want to make sure i get a good spot... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so if you got chains but no rear shocks and lockup is under the limit are you still single-double or radical since no shocks?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2006, 09:23 AM~6843427
> *so if you got chains but no rear shocks and lockup is under the limit are you still single-double or radical since no shocks?
> *


you need shocks and you can add chains,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no shocks = radical


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2006, 07:44 AM~6842117
> *Eli, i'll be their friday night camping out if anyone wants to show up.. i want to make sure i get a good spot... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh damn :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ITS SUPPOSED TO BE SUNNY AND HOT ON NEW YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

hope i can make it


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*BIG ROB WILL BE THERE WITH THE MILLENIUM FAMILY PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEAR 2007 COMING SOON WITH 65 RAG*_


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RIGHT THERES CARS AT MY SHOP HITTING MAJOR INCHES,,,,,,,,,,LOCOS 4 LIFE


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 28 2006, 12:43 PM~6844709
> *ITS SUPPOSED TO BE SUNNY AND HOT ON NEW YEARS :biggrin:
> *


amen 2 dat rain or shine its still the place 2 be fuck the the rose parade :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 27 2006, 10:06 PM~6840518
> *DAM I BETTER SET MY ALARM IN EVERY ROOM SO I GET UP  :biggrin:
> *


i will be callin u then hommie


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2006, 06:44 AM~6842117
> *Eli, i'll be their friday night camping out if anyone wants to show up.. i want to make sure i get a good spot... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont 4 get the family


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

DOGS ALLOWED?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

is wierd al rollin out??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DOGS WERE LAST YEAR!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2006, 05:44 AM~6842117
> *Eli, i'll be their friday night camping out if anyone wants to show up.. i want to make sure i get a good spot... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL SAVE ME A SPOT WITH SOME ROOM FOR MY SLEEPING BAG


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 28 2006, 04:43 PM~6847600
> *i will be callin u then hommie
> *


DAM THATS WHAT ALEX DID LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 28 2006, 12:43 PM~6844709
> *ITS SUPPOSED TO BE SUNNY AND HOT ON NEW YEARS :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE IT IS BRO.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT

I WILL HAVE ALL THE TRUUCHA DVD'S FOR $ 10 EACH THIS MONDAY AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC

VOL # 10 / 11/ 12 / 13 / 14 / 15 / 16 / 17 / 18 / 19 / 20 / 21 / 22 / 23 AN 24

EACH DVD WILL BE $ 10 FROM VOL # 10- 24 SO STOP BY THE BOOTH BEFORE I RUN OUT, I WILL ONLY BE TAKING 25 DVD'S OF EACH VOL SO FIRST COME FIRST SERVED

++++++++++ I WILL ALSO HAVE T-SHIRT'S FOR $ 15 ++++++++++

(((((((((( FROM SIZE: XS / S / M / L / 2XL / 3XL / 4XL AN 5XL ))))))))))

AN SWEATSHIRT'S ( HOODIE'S ) FOR $30 EACH ALL SIZES ALSO*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 28 2006, 10:32 PM~6850425
> *DOGS WERE LAST YEAR!!
> *


good lookin out


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like good weather from what it says on Yahoo! :biggrin: 

Miss having a lo-lo....will be out soon


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2006, 09:31 PM~6850420
> *is wierd al rollin out??
> *


YES


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB IS ALWAYS READY FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Big Rich what time gate open to start letting cars in?


----------



## Harry's Dream (Feb 15, 2005)

So can the lowrider bikes show up 2? R canopies ok?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO+Dec 29 2006, 01:26 PM~6855513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any one can show up,,canopies are fine


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400
L.A.'S 99 Mobile Service is giveing a Full Audio system
any more info call Leo at (323)321-4400


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

My 68 has been sitting for about 1 1/2 years, I really havn't had the time or money to work on it... My club members have been on me to get started on it...
So for 2007 I resolve to get the '68 on the road.....

I call this.....

"Majestics Picnic or Bust"

This is the car when I started out today

















Got all the emblems off....









Started primering (ya I know, I'll get the dents out later...Just wanted it one color)









That's as far as I got today..... got 2 days left.... Will you see it at the picnic???

by the way loaded up the trunk to take it to the shop first thing in the morning.....








New shoes and a new center link!!!

"Majestics Picnic or Bust"
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

2 MORE DAYS HMMM.....


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: HOPE I CAN STILL MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 28 2006, 05:42 PM~6847593
> *amen 2 dat rain or shine its still the place 2 be fuck the the rose parade  :biggrin:
> *


THats what im talking about


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 30 2006, 01:35 AM~6860986
> *THats what im talking about
> *


u no


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BEST PICNIC OUT THEIR IN CALI :biggrin: ALMOST TIME TO ROLL BOYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

wut time does the hop start at??


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

nice pix al


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Dec 30 2006, 05:18 PM~6865067
> *
> *


10 AM


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

ALMOST TIME ARE WE THERE YET :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

old memories will be rollin in


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 46cruiser661_@Dec 30 2006, 06:24 PM~6865099
> *nice pix  al
> *


Thanks Homie!!

another from this morning!!!

:0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WALLYDOG AINT GUNNA B ABLE 2 MAKE IT DOWN-
BEST OF LUCK ON YOUR EVENT BIG M-

SHOW US THE WAY L.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

everyone gettin ready ....hope 2 see everyone there be safe hommies driving out there


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy: awight rich ill see you monday


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

see you LIL homies monday its gonna be off the hook


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ONE MORE DAY!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 28 2006, 11:32 PM~6851645
> *(((((((((( FROM SIZE: XS / S / M / L / 2XL / 3XL / 4XL AN 5XL ))))))))))
> *


all these sizes and no *XL*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*AWWWWWWWWW, SHIT

XL ALSO, I HAVE ABOUT 13 LEFT OF THIS SIZE*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"REFLECTIONS Car Club" will be there representing. We will see you there ! ! *

*Mr. Lo Lo
REFLECTIONS C.C.
Los Angeles*

:biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

The Hour's has started counting down and its time to clean the ride's Hope to see you guys having some fun time's out there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 31 2006, 02:40 AM~6868564
> *The Hour's has started counting down and its time to clean the ride's Hope to see you guys having some fun time's out there.
> *


its ok chuy u can say ''good times'' hommie not fun times :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE VEGAS FELL THROUGH. I'LL BE THERE IF I CAN GET MY HYNA TO GO. AND PLEASE GUYS, NO PICS OF HER UNLESS SHE'S COO WIT IT AND DEFINATELY DONT TRY TO HOLLA AT HER. I HAVE A SHORT LEASH ON HER AS WELL AS A SHORT TEMPER. :wave:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

almost time!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 31 2006, 01:40 AM~6868564
> *The Hour's has started counting down and its time to clean the ride's Hope to see you guys having some fun time's out there.
> *


 :uh: NOW YOU PUT ME ON A TIME LIMIT,LOL,HOPEFULLY SHE'LL BE READY FOR TOMORROW,IF NOT 3 ,I'LL TAKE 2 PLUS 3 FROM THE CLUB,WTF, ALLRIGHT GOTTA GET OFF THIS COMPUTER TO BACK TO WORK ON THE LADYS RYDE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 30 2006, 10:41 PM~6867412
> *:cheesy: awight rich ill see you monday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 31 2006, 03:02 AM~6868688
> *its ok chuy u can say ''good times'' hommie not fun times  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

shit its gonna be bad ass


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 31 2006, 12:39 PM~6870502
> *shit its gonna be bad ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 31 2006, 01:54 PM~6870578
> *:biggrin:
> *


*WHAT TIME DO VENDORS ROLL IN,,,,,*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 31 2006, 01:10 PM~6870662
> *WHAT TIME DO VENDORS ROLL IN,,,,,
> *


WHEN GATES OPEN


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

NO RAIN GOOD WEATHER AND GOOD SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 31 2006, 04:24 PM~6871238
> *NO RAIN GOOD WEATHER AND GOOD SHOW :cheesy:
> *


YUP, CANT WAIT TO ROLL OUT IN THE MORNING.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

See everyone there....
Hope everyone has a safe New Year!!!







































 :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 31 2006, 02:32 PM~6870869
> *WHEN GATES OPEN
> *


6 AM ????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hernan what up homie


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey!! If anybody has the exact ADDRESS for the Show tomorrow @ the VETERANS STADIUM In Long Beach, Can someone hit me up with Directions coming from San Bernardino, CA?
Thanxz........ :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

See you guys tommorow  cant wait for the hop.


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Dec 31 2006, 08:57 PM~6873050
> *Hey!! If anybody has the exact ADDRESS for the Show tomorrow @ the VETERANS STADIUM In Long Beach, Can someone hit me up with Directions coming from San Bernardino, CA?
> Thanxz........ :biggrin:
> *


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?latlongtype=internal&addtohistory=&latitude=pzWKjAyKB8FJAVcUwAVAaw%3d%3d&longitude=9h%2b2zIAzLhtqlKFupTf%2bjQ%3d%3d&name=Veterans%20Stadium&country=US&address=5000%20E%20Lew%20Davis%20St&city=Long%20Beach&state=CA&zipcode=90808&phone=562%2d938%2d4018&spurl=0&&q=veterans%20stadium&qc=Colleges%20%26%20Universities#west


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

oopppsssssssssss that didnt work sorry ill do something else


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

if your coming from san bernadino 10 west 215 south to 91west 605 south get of on carson st go west make a left on faculty left on lew davis and your there homie


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Homie.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Dec 31 2006, 08:57 PM~6873050
> *Hey!! If anybody has the exact ADDRESS for the Show tomorrow @ the VETERANS STADIUM In Long Beach, Can someone hit me up with Directions coming from San Bernardino, CA?
> Thanxz........ :biggrin:
> *


 5: Merge onto I-10 W toward LOS ANGELES. 27.0 miles Map 

6: Merge onto I-605 S. 18.5 miles Map 

7: Take the CARSON ST exit- EXIT 3- toward LINCOLN AVE. 0.2 miles Map 

8: Turn RIGHT onto CARSON ST / E CARSON ST. Continue to follow CARSON ST. 2.7 miles Map 

9: Turn LEFT onto CLARK AVE. 0.1 miles Map 

10: Turn RIGHT onto E LEW DAVIS ST. <0.1 miles Map 

11: End at Veterans Stadium: 
5000 E Lew Davis St, Long Beach, CA 90808, US 
I liv in fontana this is what map quest gave me


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I BETTER SEE TONS OF PICS RICH.....TONS.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

GETTING READY FOR MAJESTICS PICNIC TO BAD I CANT GET DRUNK TODAY BUT WILL HAVE THE CORONAS TOMMOROW AT THE PICNIC :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 31 2006, 09:30 PM~6873475
> *I BETTER SEE TONS OF PICS RICH.....TONS.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: YOU NEED TO FLY OUT HERE NEXT TIME


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

4901 East Carson Street Long Beach, CA


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

can't wait for the hopp,

i just seen about 7 hoppers on trailers with outta state plates on em,cruizin down santa fe.
a purple mazda,a monte carlo, a 63 impala,a cadilac,a caprice and a few other cars.

should be good.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG Rolling out!!










:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 30 2006, 11:28 PM~6867851
> *AWWWWWWWWW, SHIT
> 
> XL ALSO, I HAVE ABOUT 13 LEFT OF THIS SIZE
> *


cool cuz i need a XL T-Shirt


----------



## Chuy 818 (Feb 17, 2006)

Almost time to roll out damn i want to go all ready time is going to slow :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

my homeboy just called me right now and said theirs already rides out their chillin.


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 31 2006, 11:44 PM~6873748
> *my homeboy just called me right now and said theirs already rides out their chillin.
> *


damn they could not wait huh :biggrin: Shit i want to join them but i have to wait for the rest of my club members


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUY 818_@Jan 1 2007, 06:47 AM~6873752
> *damn they could not wait huh  :biggrin: Shit i want to join them but i have to wait for the rest of my club members
> *


thats what i was sayin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

We'll see everyone there! Happy New Years....30mins early...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR'S


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See you all in a few hours.....

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 1 2007, 03:20 AM~6874069
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you wanna buy me a plane ticket ............ :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

SEE YOU ALL AT THE PINIC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sunny day...great for a gathering!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 27 2006, 11:50 AM~6836064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Aarron (Supreme Air ) is on his way 
:thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hope you guy's have a great time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

CHECKIN IN FROM THE PICNIC GROUNDS .....


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

dammn homie im jelous :biggrin: all you guys puttin it down in the cali sunshine, looks like the weather is nice out there this year!

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Chuy 818 (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jan 1 2007, 01:37 PM~6876231
> *CHECKIN IN FROM THE PICNIC GROUNDS .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: it was a good day


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I heard it was packed, and everyone is heading to the shaw


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It was an awesome day!!! Had a blast!!

:biggrin: 

I hit Whittier Blvd after but no action.....


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn prop's to MAJESTIC's they did it again great kickback to start the new year's :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Crazy "HAPPY" from Just Us Car Club.......
clean f'n car & it's a hopper, TAKEN IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL.................................  









































































THANKS BRO!!!!!


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

Bad ass picnic :thumbsup: My memory card tripped out when I was transfering some pics so I lost more than 100 heres some of what I have left.....


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

Props to the....








Who always have a clean ass line up to bad the momery card fucked up and I lost most of them...
post a few pics in a minute....


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

The big "M"


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

:biggrin: Whats up Rich had some better pics but they disappeared.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

I think thats it, going to try and see if I can find the rest.........


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

few more...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

nice turn out...WOW...never seen most of these cars before.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

much props to Majestics c.c.

Great time.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*VERY SUCCESSFUL EVENT FOR THE "M"...CONGRATULATIONS FELLAS!!! *</span>:biggrin:


----------



## tomotomo (Jul 20, 2005)

Happy New Year :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THE HOP.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT WENT DOWN GREAT,,,,,,,,,WE WANNA THANK ALL THE CLUBS THAT MADE THIS EVENT A SUCCESS :cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I couldn't get any good pics of the hop. Too many people crowding the pit.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

kick ass pic Boogie


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 1sick7, *King Of Rimz*, Black 78 MC, SUNNYD, Eddie$Money, BIGGER BLUE, BIG ED, L-BOOGIE, BIGKILLA503, lowlow95
:wave:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

What's up Blue?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT TIME DID THE SHOW END.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 12:39 AM~6879856
> *WHAT TIME DID THE SHOW END.
> *


it was like 4 when i left and people were still making a long ass line


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I HAD FRIENDS GOING OUT THERE TO COMPETE IN THE HOP FROM NOR CAL.


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 1 2007, 10:37 PM~6879847
> *What's up Blue?YOU KNOW JUST MADE IT IN HAD A BALL AND WILL BE THERE 08
> *


LOOKIN FOR SOME ULTIMATE PICTURE'S


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 1 2007, 10:37 PM~6879847
> *What's up Blue?HAD A REAL GOOD TIME
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

first of all i would like the majestics car club for throwing the badest picinic me and my son enjoyed our selfs very much. thanks very much for throwing a very kick ass picnic untill next year 

thanks guys 

HAPPY NEW YEAR 

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Blue


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KEEP COMING WITH THE PICS IF YA HAVE THEM.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Eddie$Money, flaco78, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, bigdogg323, tangelo 85, jaycee, L-BOOGIE, kraz13, visionquest23, Cadillac Heaven, 79cutsupreme
:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

was a great show..plenty of pep's...very nice day...weather could not have been any better


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

It's been a loooooong day and I'm dead right now. I will post more tomorrow.
I got to give a shout to to hosts of the day-----MAJECTICS----- I think you guys need to have two picnics a year. Today was too good, weather and all. I TAKE TODAY OVER THE SUPER SHOW!!!

Happy New Year!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Any pics of the HOP?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 1 2007, 11:21 PM~6880171
> *Any pics of the HOP?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 1 2007, 10:11 PM~6880109
> *It's been a loooooong day and I'm dead right now. I will post more tomorrow.
> I got to give a shout to to hosts of the day-----MAJECTICS----- I think you guys need to have two picnics a year.  Today was too good, weather and all. I TAKE TODAY OVER THE SUPER SHOW!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

very good show and the hop was great :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

This was a good show...MAJESTICS did a good job..again!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/maxx...aj/DSCI0013.jpg[/img]


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 1 2007, 11:11 PM~6880109
> *It's been a loooooong day and I'm dead right now. I will post more tomorrow.
> I got to give a shout to to hosts of the day-----MAJECTICS----- I think you guys need to have two picnics a year.  Today was too good, weather and all. I TAKE TODAY OVER THE SUPER SHOW!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

always wanted to go to this show, looks like a great event, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We were there 3 in the morning.First ones in line.WE had alot of fun.Thanks MAJESTICS.


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

IT WAS CRACKALAKINjavascript:add_smilie(":thumbsup:")
thumbsup.gif


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 10:13 AM~6881774
> *We were there 3 in the morning.First ones in line.WE had alot of fun.Thanks MAJESTICS.
> *


 :0 i didn't get a chance to hook up wit ya...was running aroung like an escaped felon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

anybody has da step down on da hop????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 2 2007, 11:17 AM~6881804
> *:0 i didn't get a chance to hook wit ya...was running aroung like an escaped felon :biggrin:
> *


its cool.you missed out of some good asada. :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 10:30 AM~6881911
> *its cool.you missed out of some good asada. :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: i brought a c-not of pole-yo...and did'nt even get any....that front gate .was no joke :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW THANKS TO MAJESTICS CAR CLUB FOR THE INVITE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 2 2007, 11:36 AM~6881947
> *:tears: i brought a c-not of pole-yo...and did'nt even get any....that front gate .was no joke :cheesy:
> *


all you had to do was stop by.i had your plate ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 1 2007, 10:27 PM~6879782
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT WENT  DOWN GREAT,,,,,,,,,WE WANNA THANK ALL THE CLUBS  THAT MADE THIS EVENT A SUCCESS :cheesy:
> *


BOMB ASS SHOW/PICNIC! :thumbsup: & RICH I DIDNT GET TO SEE YOU! I WANTED TO GIVE YOU A PIGGY BACK RIDE! LOL


----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

Glad things went well. was going to stop by on my way back from Las Vegas but traffic was carzy. 
D-Mack can we get some photos for RodsandWheels, www.rodsandwheels.ocm
if you need an address to send a cd to just let me know.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*ANY MORE PIX OF THIS '66 CAPRICE?
( IN THE BACKGROUND )*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 2 2007, 10:12 AM~6882184
> *BOMB ASS SHOW/PICNIC!  :thumbsup:  & RICH I DIDNT GET TO SEE YOU! I WANTED TO GIVE YOU A PIGGY BACK RIDE! LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow looks like a big show :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

IT WAS A TIGHT ASS PICNIC WITH FIRME ASS WHEATHER AND A BUNCH OF CARS THAT I HADN'T EVER SEEN, OR CAR CLUBS I DON'T NORMALLY RUN INTO OUT HERE IN THE I.E. :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 2 2007, 12:54 PM~6882996
> *IT WAS A TIGHT ASS PICNIC WITH FIRME ASS WHEATHER AND A BUNCH OF CARS THAT I HADN'T EVER SEEN, OR CAR CLUBS I DON'T NORMALLY RUN INTO OUT HERE IN THE I.E. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

hey majestics c.c. this was the best way to start the new year off we all had a good time thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I came down from Sacramento(NorCal). It was off the hook. I will be back next year and plan to bring a couple of rides from the club.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 2 2007, 03:27 PM~6883690
> *I came down from Sacramento(NorCal). It was off the hook. I will be back next year and plan to bring a couple of rides from the club.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

more pics!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

show was tight.
every ones car looked good.
after the show at crenshaw was pretty down too.
overall it was a great new years day!
see everyone next year!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 2 2007, 03:38 PM~6883789
> *show was tight.
> every ones car looked good.
> after the show at crenshaw was pretty down too.
> ...


where were you homie.i didnt see any of you.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

GOOD TURNOUT, LOTS OF CLEAN CARS, HAD A LONG DAY BUT TO BAD SOME BROKE ASS BITCH HAD TO STEAL MY HOMIES STEREO OUT HIS CONVERTIBLE! I GUESS IT WAS A BROKE ASS BITCH THAT CANT AFFORD TO BY HIS OWN RADIO, HE HAS TO STEAL TO PUT HIS SHIT TOGETHER! IT WAS STILL A GREAT TURNOUT AND THAX 4 PUTTIN ON A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 2 2007, 01:29 PM~6883708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up Smiley! Hope to see you guys in San Mateo. Like I said it's all good.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 2 2007, 05:47 PM~6884739
> *What's up Smiley! Hope to see you guys in San Mateo. Like I said it's all good.
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN MAJESTICS PUT IT DOWN, LAST YEAR SHOW WAS BAD BUT THIS YEAR WAS THE SHIT. GOOD WEATHER, AND A HUGHE TURNOUT, THE HOP SET NEW RECORDS SAW LOTS OF PEOPLE I HAVENT SEEN SINCE THE SUPERSHOW. WHAT MORE CAN YOU EXPECT FROM THE BIG "M" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WE FOR SURE WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

WUTT A WAY 2 CHILL ON THE 1ST DAY OF THE YEAR GLAD 2 SEE EVERYONE HAVIN A ''GOOD TIME'' MUST SAY THIS IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST EVENTS HERE IN SO CAL GLAD 2 BE PART OF IT THANKS 2 ALL THE HOMMIES THAT PASSED TRU 2 WISH THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY A NEW YEAR GOOD LUCK 2 ALL THIS YEAR


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHERE IS THE PICS FROM TRUUCHA


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 06:09 PM~6885482
> *WHERE IS THE PICS FROM TRUUCHA
> *


X2


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 07:09 PM~6885482
> *WHERE IS THE PICS FROM TRUUCHA
> *


x3


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 05:09 PM~6885482
> *WHERE IS THE PICS FROM TRUUCHA
> *


x4


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

x5


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

some one give truucha a call


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 2 2007, 05:20 PM~6885615
> *some one give truucha a call
> *


x1
x2
x3


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

LATIN LORDS FATHER & SON...IMPERIALS FATHER & SON...THE COST OF SPENDING QUALITY TIME ON NEW YEARS DAY....PRICELESS...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2007, 07:31 PM~6885706
> *LATIN LORDS FATHER & SON...IMPERIALS FATHER & SON...THE COST OF SPENDING QUALITY TIME ON NEW YEARS DAY....PRICELESS...
> 
> 
> ...


HEY LITTLE JESSE IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU AND YOUR POPS OUT THERE AND SPENDING QUALITY TIME WITH HIM IS PRICELESS YOU'LL ALWAYS HAVE THOSE MEMORIES CHERISH THEM, ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE THE GYPSY ROSE OUT GLAD YOU TOOK IT OUT!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIM REAL SOON :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 2 2007, 05:39 PM~6885231
> *ONCE AGAIN MAJESTICS PUT IT DOWN, LAST YEAR SHOW WAS BAD BUT THIS YEAR WAS THE SHIT.  GOOD WEATHER, AND A HUGHE TURNOUT, THE HOP SET NEW RECORDS SAW LOTS OF PEOPLE I HAVENT SEEN SINCE THE SUPERSHOW.  WHAT MORE CAN YOU EXPECT FROM THE BIG "M"  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> WE FOR SURE WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




q vo Serj


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

this show is up there with the best of them.seen old friends and meet new ones.majestics sure know how to throw a picnic.cant wait till next year


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

BIG K.J.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what good are hopper pics with out them in action?

any1 got any bumper crackin,or busted ball joints pics.

lets see some swingin.

some1 is holdin out on alot of pics.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## newtech27 (Mar 28, 2006)

This was my first lowrider show and I really didn't know what to expect, but I gotta say, it was really amazing. Everyone there was really cool and there was no drama, just good times. The whole event was really inspiring in the way everyone came together to do something fun and showing pride in what they do. 
I've found a whole new respect for everyone that puts so much time,effort and creativity into building these amazing rides.It's definetly made me want to make sure I do everything I can to get my 64 rag done and show it off at next years Majestics picnic. Much respect to everyone who made this show so amazing.


----------



## mando782k2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Some pics and hopping clips @ www.devotionscc.com/majestics
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hop pics in page 3
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302335


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 2 2007, 09:16 PM~6887290
> *hop pics in page 3
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302335
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ELITE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Well that's what I have :thumbsup:


----------



## mando782k2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry video and pics still uploading 5 more mins

Devotions Car Club


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 2 2007, 04:31 PM~6884579
> *GOOD TURNOUT, LOTS OF CLEAN CARS, HAD A LONG DAY BUT TO BAD SOME BROKE ASS BITCH HAD TO STEAL MY HOMIES STEREO OUT HIS CONVERTIBLE! I GUESS IT WAS A BROKE ASS BITCH THAT CANT AFFORD TO BY HIS OWN RADIO, HE HAS TO STEAL TO PUT HIS SHIT TOGETHER! IT WAS STILL A GREAT TURNOUT AND THAX 4 PUTTIN ON A GOOD SHOW.
> *



Who's car got hit homie........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## mando782k2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Alright pics and videos are ready

Devotions Car Club at Majestics Picnic


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Picnic was off the hook, we had a great time......even if we were half frozen from being out there since 3 in the morning.......Damn i never knew it got that cold outside.....it got worse at about 5. Took me all day to thaw out.... :biggrin:


----------



## mando782k2 (Oct 16, 2006)

I only caught the single pump action....dropped the camera shortly after and fucked it up :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

NICE VIDEOS AND PICS


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newtech27_@Jan 2 2007, 09:05 PM~6887188
> *This was my first lowrider show and I really didn't know what to expect, but I gotta say, it was really amazing. Everyone there was really cool and there was no drama, just good times. The whole event was really inspiring in the way everyone came together to do something fun and showing pride in what they do.
> I've found a whole new respect for everyone that puts so much time,effort and creativity into building these amazing rides.It's definetly made me want to make sure I do everything I can to get my 64 rag done and show it off at next years Majestics picnic. Much respect to everyone who made this show so amazing.
> *


Great to see people being inspired by the Majestics picnic. I think a lot of peeps get new ideas and realize just how many things you can do to a car to give it a unique look. Hope to see that 64 done up clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Eddie$Money, E, sicksurside, DJCADDY, mando782k2, Ruthless2oo6, bmcustomaudio, WildChild, 510sixone, bigdaddy805, radicalkingz


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 2 2007, 09:20 PM~6887344
> *:dunno:
> *


opps here u go page 3 for the hop pics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=308740


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HERE'S A PIC OF A NOR CAL HOMIE DOING HIS THING AT THE PICNIC WITH RON OF BM ON T HE SWITCH


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2007, 11:43 PM~6888619
> *HERE'S A PIC OF A NOR CAL HOMIE DOING HIS THING AT THE PICNIC WITH RON OF BM ON T HE SWITCH
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic i wonder who took it :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

went to the show and it was off the hook just like in pics displayed on here...but 100X better...big props to majestics car club doing it big in 07....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 2 2007, 11:28 PM~6888073
> *Picnic was off the hook, we had a great time......even if we were half frozen from being out there since 3 in the morning.......Damn i never knew it got that cold outside.....it got worse at about 5. Took me all day to thaw out.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up big Rich and the rest of the big M, much respect goes out to you guys for throwin this one of a kind picnic uffin: uffin: mutha fucka just gets better as the years come and go. already cant wait till next year


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 3 2007, 09:55 AM~6890543
> *what up big Rich and the rest of the big M, much respect goes out to you guys for throwin this one of a kind picnic uffin:  uffin: mutha fucka just gets better as the years come and go.  already cant wait till next year
> *


don't trip...we gonna open the parking lot across the street next year and ..............


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 2 2007, 06:38 PM~6885779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: thanks for bringing her out to the picnic!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

To all the Big M family, I just want to say thanks for everything! There is no other way to start the New Year!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

the MAJECTICS should put the picnic out on dvd. i know alot of people that couldn't go to the picnic would scoop that up.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Jan 3 2007, 12:36 PM~6891899
> *the MAJECTICS should put the picnic out on dvd. i know alot of people that couldn't go to the picnic  would scoop that up.
> *


ummmmmmm............ :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS HAD A GREAT TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## ElChileDuro (Apr 14, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE ASS PICS..... But was up, Whats up with the Eye Candy that showed up????? :uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MUCH LUV AND RESPECTS TO THE BIG "M",LIKE SOMEONE MENTIONED EARLIER,GREAT WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR,WELL, HERE ARE MY PICS,WAS SUPPOSE TO BE BOUT 170,BUT DON'T KNOW WHO MESSED UP THE PIC STICK,ENDED UP WITH ONLY65 TO 70,HALF OF THE "M" CARS ,GONE, ULTIMATE RYDERS,GONE, :angry: :banghead: ,FOR SURE IT WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN....AYE LES VA...(AND NO, I DIDN'T TAKE NO PICS OF HOT WHEELS OR MATCH BOX CARS/TRUCKS!)..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: ALLRIGHT,FOR NOT BEING A CHEVY,OR THE TWO CONVT FORDS( FAIRLANES)I THOUGHT THIS RYDE REALLY LOOK CLEEN
:thumbsup: ....








:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

any more wagon pic :thumbsup: wish i would of gone


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM OTHER BADASS MOFOS THAT WHERE THERE TOO....








































































































DAMMMMM, THATS IT TILL NEXT YEAR HOMIES!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND TO THE HOMIE THAT P.MED ME,IF WHEN YOU CROP AND RESIZE YOU PICS, I HIT 650 X( THE 2ND SET OF #'S AUTOMATICALLY SETS),EASIR TO UPLOAD.....


----------



## mando782k2 (Oct 16, 2006)

I changed the layout of the picnic pictures and split them into two pages maybe this will increase the download speed...check it out picnic vidoes and pictures


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 2 2007, 10:21 PM~6888023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I try to tell you people try to warn you

Going againist Hi-Low is like a midget with a stick trying to attack a tornado


***** IT JUST AIN"T HAPPINING :uh:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jan 4 2007, 08:48 PM~6905624
> *I try to tell you people try to warn you
> 
> Going againist Hi-Low is like a midget with a stick trying to attack a tornado
> ...


you must not have a dvd player where you live cause you got it twisted majestics beat him 3times already rent the dvd or better yet order 1 from truucha


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 4 2007, 09:09 PM~6907034
> *you must  not have a dvd  player  where you  live  cause  you got  it twisted  majestics  beat  him  3times  already  rent  the dvd  or  better  yet  order  1 from  truucha
> *


THEY DONT HAVE DVDS IN THE COUNTRY :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 4 2007, 11:14 PM~6907085
> *THEY DONT HAVE DVDS IN THE COUNTRY :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## melvin232006 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

A COUPLE OF HOPPING PICS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

NICE PICS RICH uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

thanks


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Keep um kumin


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 5 2007, 03:48 PM~6912886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bos ridahs reppin 702 wuta went to da bumper but the dump wire came loose


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who won in each class and what did they do?????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

MORE HOPP PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NIICE RICH !!


----------

